# Does cycling give you a big bum?



## Nosaj (7 Sep 2012)

I don't mean flabby out of shape and out of proportion big so bear with me on this.....

I have had a dinner suit that I have had for quite a while (I am 40 and I got in when I was around 21). There have been times when my gut has been to big to get into it, however having lost a load of weight (diet and exercise) I could get into it again albeit it was a bit tight at the waist but generally ok. Recently I tried it on again (after a hell of a lot more cycling this season) and there is now ample room in the waist but around the bum and top of the thighs it is tight and the glutes area is the tightest

I have also noticed that if I buy trousers or shorts that are more of a tailored fit I have a gappy waist band but they feel tight around similar areas.

Anyone else get this or am I just weird


----------



## RedRider (7 Sep 2012)

Yep, I've got a nice arse too.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Sep 2012)

Ooh, I hope so!!


----------



## MrJamie (7 Sep 2012)

It's kinda annoying going from struggling to find clothes due to being so fat to losing weight and finding that your bum and thighs are too big to fit in a lot of clothes.


----------



## Ian H (7 Sep 2012)

Thighs and glutes get bigger when you cycle.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2012)

My glutes are so firm I can hire the out as a bike rack.


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Sep 2012)

I'l let my Avatar answer for me ;-)


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2012)

Is it wrong to stare at an avatar for 14hrs with my tongue hanging out?


----------



## defy-one (8 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> Is it wrong to stare at an avatar for 14hrs with my tongue hanging out?



Daaaaang!!!!


----------



## Lee_M (8 Sep 2012)

Seriously, most peoples body shape will change significantly from 21 to 40, at 21 you'll still be a waif, I'm not surprised it doesn't fit.

But a new one for your new buff self

And yes I keep looking at that avatar too


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2012)

Same problem here - current fashion for trousers is snug fitting around the hips with no pleats so I'm finding that anything I try on is loose around the waist and too tight around the bum and thighs.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (8 Sep 2012)

I have a similar difficulty with trousers and shorts, but usually go for something thats a little too snug on the leg than baggy round the waist, which has caused problems when crouching (popping seams) - so I try and avoid doing any! I'm sure this guy has it far worse though.

The glutes (bum) and quads (thighs) are the 7 major muscles in the upper leg that grow with cycling strength, so in a way its surprising that there aren't any "cyclist cut" trousers out there for us to feel comfy in for everyday wear.


----------



## Melonfish (8 Sep 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Ooh, I hope so!!



hah beaten to the punch.

i'm happy wearing cargo pants, as they're cut baggy, however same waist size exactly and i can fit in suit trousers because they're too tight round the thighs and bum.
so yeah cycling does do that to you


----------



## wheres_my_beard (8 Sep 2012)

As a cyclist there is definitely a difference between "Skinny" jeans and "just-plain-too-tight-for-your-massive-thighs/ass" jeans...

Good job I'm too out of touch to be fashionable.


----------



## Sandra6 (8 Sep 2012)

Maybe there's a market out there for a budding entrepreneur???
Whoever thought to make larger cut baby clothes to accommodate cloth nappies is making a fortune, it's a similar thing to adapt designs for cyclists, no?!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (8 Sep 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Maybe there's a market out there for a budding entrepreneur???
> Whoever thought to make larger cut baby clothes to accommodate cloth nappies is making a fortune, it's a similar thing to adapt designs for cyclists, no?!


 
It would be nice to have some trousers that don't squash my Tena pads against my enormous arse and thighs.


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2012)

Yes, you'd think someone like Rapha of dhb would do some smart trousers cut for cyclists.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2012)

Looks like we all have the same problem, I tend to go up a size on the waist so my trousers are comfortable around the arse and thighs,I buy a 36" instead of a 34", it's better than ending up with squashed nuts.


----------



## Globalti (9 Sep 2012)

Pleated front trousers that were fashionable a few years ago are perfectly OK. It's just that at the moment most trousers are cut more snug around the hips.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Sep 2012)

12 months on tour have done wonders for my backside, so my OH tells me. Seriously though there's a lot more muscle there than there was and when I needed a shot in the backside after the dog bite in Turkey, the rather shy muslim nurse who tried twice and failed had to get a male muslim doctor to inform me that my muscles were too hard for her to get the needle in! (this cased much amusement alround, I can tell you) they ended up using IV instead, so yes, it makes a difference but it is one my husband appears to be enjoying!


----------



## Globalti (11 Sep 2012)

How were the Turkish dog's teeth after biting you?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> How were the Turkish dog's teeth after biting you?


 
they didn't get me in the backside ... only the leg... the 2 needles were on the other hand bent apparently!
I suspect its teeth probably hurt more from all the kicking it in the face I did, though it is remarkably hard to kick your own foot when it is being held in the mouth of a dog... and even harder to kick your own leg when its in a dog's mouth.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Sep 2012)

Nosaj said:


> I don't mean flabby out of shape and out of proportion big so bear with me on this.....
> 
> I have had a dinner suit that I have had for quite a while (I am 40 and I got in when I was around 21). There have been times when my gut has been to big to get into it, however having lost a load of weight (diet and exercise) I could get into it again albeit it was a bit tight at the waist but generally ok. Recently I tried it on again (after a hell of a lot more cycling this season) and there is now ample room in the waist but around the bum and top of the thighs it is tight and the glutes area is the tightest
> 
> ...


As is oft repeated in this forum:

It didn't happen without pictures!


----------



## suffolkcindy (11 Sep 2012)

No need to ask if my bum looks big in lycra. I actually knocked over a guy's tea as i walked past his table last week because when the gluts get pumped on a ride they get even bigger and misjudgements occur. 
Still, on a positive note, i guess no cycle camper needs to carry a bottle opener or a nut cracker


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

I know how you feel, I alway struggle buying pants, thin waist, massive bum.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> Pleated front trousers that were fashionable a few years ago are perfectly OK. It's just that at the moment most trousers are cut more snug around the hips.


 
I've actually just bought a pair for work - struggle to find stuff that fits.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Maybe there's a market out there for a budding entrepreneur???
> Whoever thought to make larger cut baby clothes to accommodate cloth nappies is making a fortune, it's a similar thing to adapt designs for cyclists, no?!


 
We're a YEAR into reusable nappies and I had no idea such clothes existed!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

If it wasn't for my bum getting bigger these work trousers wouldn't stand any chance of staying up!


----------



## Nosaj (12 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> As is oft repeated in this forum:
> 
> It didn't happen without pictures!


 
Are you really asking me to post up pictures of my bum on CC????


----------



## Nosaj (12 Sep 2012)

Here you go, it is a peach isn't it


----------

